# [PCGH] Interview: Unreal-Engine-Entwickler Tim Sweeney zu Dreikern-CPUs



## PCGH_Carsten (22. September 2007)

Hallo Tim,

Vielen Dank, dass Du Dir die Zeit nimmst, unsere Fragen zu beantworten!


_PCGH: Ist zwischen Dual und Quad-Core-CPUs überhaupt genug Platz für spezielle Optimierungen? Sprich, ist es sinnvoll eine Optimierung für Zweikern-CPUs, eine für Dreikern-CPUs usw. zu haben oder ist es besser, gleich auf eine unbestimmte, hohe Zahl an CPU-Kernen zu optimieren?_

*Tim: Die Unreal Engine 3 arbeitet mit zwei primären Threads und einem Pool von Hilfs-Threads. Die primären Threads arbeiten am Gameplay und am Rendering und stellen so eine konstante Last für zwei CPU-Kerne bereit. Die Hilfsthreads skalieren mit vielen Kernen und sind aktuell für Aufgaben wie Physik-Updates des Main-Loops, Streaming und Dekomprimierung zuständig. Das wird mit der Zeit noch ausgebaut werden. Innerhalb dieses Systems würde eine Dreikern-CPU eine messbar höhere Physikleistung erreichen als ein Zweikern-System.* 


_PCGH: Welche Aufteilung kannst Du Dir für typische Spiele-Workloads vorstellen, um sie auf drei CPU-Kerne aufzuteilen?_

*Tim: Die Möglichkeiten sind endlos, egal ob die zusätzlichen Kerne dafür genutzt werden dem Spiel neue Details hinzuzufügen oder einfach nur eine höhere Fps-Rate ermöglichen* 


_PCGH: Sind Konsolenspiele, speziell Xbox-360-Ports, prädestiniert um eher von drei, nicht unbedingt aber von vier CPU-Kernen zu profitieren?_

*Tim: Jedes auf der UnrealEngine 3 basierende Spiel sollte ohne weiteren Aufwand von einem bis vier Kerne skalieren. Andere Spiele können davon beim Portieren natürlich abweichen. Selbst Spiele, die eigentlich weniger Kerne unterstützen als der PC auf dem sie laufen, können noch profitieren. Zum Beispiel können die weiteren Kerne genutzt werden um Musik abzuspielen, Daten im Netzwerk zu verteilen oder File-Sharing-Software nebenher laufen zu lassen während man spielt.*


Das Interview führte Frank Stöwer, die Fragen stellten Frank Stöwer und Carsten Spille zusammen.


----------

